# Ice Out Is Here.....



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Ice is out on Ottertail and West Battle lake. I also talked to my folks and the ice is about 1/2 off at their lake near Detroit Lakes. Looks like I will finally be able to get out on the water Sat. for crappies!!!!! :jammin: :jammin:


----------

